# Where do you keep your ribbons?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids have lots of ribbons from their 4-H shows....not really sure where we should put them. I thought about framing them with some pics of them showing, but there are too many LOL My son wants to 'showcase' them in his room....and my daughter wants hers in her room. I don't want them to get torn up....I thought about framing a few pics of them showing, and maybe attaching them to the sides and across the bottom of the collage frame? 

Ideas would be great


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hang mine in my room on my wall 

Let me see if i have a picture


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is something to be proud of!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Stacey that is beautiful! What did you use to hange them on? We may be going to the store later, so I'd like to pick something up and get them hung up


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I used a piece of ribbon - I had laying around and tacked it to two shelves on either side with a thumb tack - very simple


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have all of my ribbons taped on my wall. Also, I have a self on the wall for my trophies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have mine stapled all around my room with pictures and stuff. I love how you have your ribbons like that Stacey!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well with my nieces the first year I let them take them home and do whatever they wanted with them. They were so excited that I didn't really care if they ripped or whatever. Then this year my 10 yr old niece asked if I ever got ribbons and I pulled out a gallon size ziplock bag from my dresser with over like 50 ribbons and she couldn't believe I had so many or kept them this long. Well this year the 3 decided they wanted me to keep theirs for them. Now I have 3 more gallon size ziplock bags with each kids ribbons and their name on the bag.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have alot of wall space in my room but I do have 4 windows so I hang the on the blinds. I just started doing that so I'd have them up and remember what I won so I can add it in 4-H project books . Stacey, I like how you have yours!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I hang mine like Stacey does.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i tack a long piece of twine up and hang rosettes on it.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

The first year I put my boys ribbons in their 4-H books, but this year we will be doing more than just the 4-H show and the rosettes don't fit in the books. Now they have them hanging on the wall in their room. 
At the wisconsin state fair this week I saw a really neat idea. They made a quilt out of the ribbons and had it on display at the show.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so cool! Now, if I could sew then that would be fun to make haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that quilt is something! Thanks so much for sharing that with us! Very very cool idea! I'll have to keep that in mind when they get more ribbons!


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

In a garbage bag, for now.

After 13+ years of showing all types of livestock, the small ribbons stack up. I'm planning on making a ribbon quilt with them. The problem (a nice problem to have, lol) is that most of my ribbons are 4-H ribbons, awarded on the Danish system (blue-- excellent quality, red-good quality, white--poor quality) not 1st-blue, 2nd-red, 3rd-white, etc. So most of my ribbons are blue, with several red and maybe a couple of whites. So it won't be a very exciting quilt...lol. 

My sister uses hers for scrapbook backgrounds. And she makes lovely collages with pictures and the ribbons. She has a small garbage bag of small ribbons stacking up, also.

Rosettes go in our "animal room" (SHHHH my dad still calls it the "utility" room). We just thumb tack them into the wall, along the ceiling. 

Trophies or plaques go in our respective rooms, unless they are from the current year, and then they go on our big bulletin board and get toted around from fair to fair. 

Dog ribbons are different... unless they are rosettes, the ribbons get dropped in the dog's file.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Although mine are dog show ribbons(just did our 3rd show & have 16 ribbons 3 of which are Qs) anyway I know a girl who makes ribbon holders. Mine a dobe. Jumping and then there are bars that hang off it. I had asked if she would do goats and she said she probably could. Also does lawn cutouts. I can pass on her website if anyone likes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep in a bag, or if I forget to take them out of the tack box at a show they end up in the shed and well, they get distroyed. 

After so many years and shows, I would rather the show places reduce the pricce of the entry fee and not give out the ribbons. I believe we have three huge bags full. 

At the beginning when my daughter started, they were all over her room wall, with tacks.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

I did a show where, instead of ribbons, you got points. At the end of the fair (so if you had multiple species.... multiple points!) every exhibitor got a list of things they could "buy" with their points. 

You could get ribbons/rosettes if you wanted, or feed scoops, duffel bags, show collars/halters, buckets, jackets, or, if you had a gazillion points, a belt buckle. All the items were delivered a couple of weeks later, because you could have them personalized if you wished. One of my friends showed a ton of animals.... won Grand Champ market steer. She "saved" all her points and was able to get a lovely belt buckle and like two feed scoops. 

It was good plan for those of us who show a lot... but I know those first few years of 4-H, a trophy is like solid gold.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I had also seen a beautiful quilt once made out of ribbons--I thought that was an amazing idea. Of course that was after I threw out a huge box full of your basic 1st-3rd place straight ribbons. I keep all of my rosettes & trophies & display them inside of my barn. People that come to visit or buy goats from me enjoy looking at the awards & asking questions about showing.


----------

